# Favorite Magazines.....



## scifimoth (Jun 15, 2003)

What are your favorite Magazines? Which ones can you not pass up when you go by a newsstand and see the new issue out????

-I love National Geographic...just can not help myself on that one sooooo much interesting info all in the same place and with great pictures lol

-I have a subscription to the AKC Gazette and the Whole Dog Journal, both all about dogs....(yes I know...I am a bit weird lol)

-I love to cook so I catually have to check out cooking magazines when I see them....to see if they have any good recepies in them. Gourmet is one of my personal faves....

-Discovery Magazine is a great one too....again so much info....


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 16, 2003)

I get New Scientist every week from my newsagents. I used to get Scientific American as well but dropped it when money become a little tight.

I sometimes - though not often - will buy an astronomy magazine. Not for a while. Maybe I should look at that...

Actually used to get National Geographic for a while. The location write-ups (ie, about so-and-so country or so-and-so state) always read the same, but the photos were always excellent.

I don't buy any newspapers, but I always check the headlines on Teletext, and during busy news periods, always refer to BBC News online.


----------



## scifimoth (Jun 16, 2003)

I used to read all sorts of different RPG Magazines too.
Yes, I was a avid Dungeons & Dragons fan...we used to play every weekend. 
All geeks and nerds present please raise your hands and say I.....


----------



## nemesis (Jun 22, 2003)

I never read any magazines. I read lots of newspapers. The Daily Mirror and the Guardian especially.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 29, 2003)

I used to subscribe to Omni which was great for collecting obscure snippets of information. It also had some good short stories. I don't know if it's still printed but it was a fine mag in its day.


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 12, 2003)

If I could afford the subscriptions I would read Science and Discover.  Both keep me fascinated all the way through.

Also, I must confess to being an avid women's mag reader!  I don't know why, I know that for the most part they are just one large advertisement for skinny, over-made-up, insecure women - but I can't help myself!  I get several for free.  Let's see - Redbook and Shape are my two latest.  Yes, I know.  I need help.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 12, 2003)

I loved _Omni_ magazine, and subscribed to it for a long time.  It did not make me very happy when they stopped publishing it.

I also used to read _Rolling Stone_ religiously.  Unfortunately, they seem to have lost a lot of their edge, and I rarely read it any more.

I can't afford to buy many magazines right now, and my local library doesn't subscribe to very many that are interesting, so I'm kind of out of the loop right now.

As far as newspapers go, I grew up reading the Los Angeles _Times_; now that I live far enough away from L. A. that it isn't easy to get that paper, I read it online.

Our local daily, the Fresno _Bee_, is mostly not worth the paper it is printed on, as local news is rarely interesting and their coverage of national and world events is not very good.  Whenever a local story goes national (as with the Laci/Scott Peterson murder case currently), they completely run it into the ground with excessive coverage.


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 12, 2003)

Just an FYI - http://www.freebizmag.com will apply for free subscriptions to magazines that are related to whatever work you do.  These aren't necessarily trade magazines but regular ones like Golf Digest or Dog Fancy.  I've recently discovered that magazine publishers rely on their subscriber lists to attract advertising which is where 90% of their revenue comes from.  Therefore, quite often, they give out free subscriptions to increase their subscriber base to attract more and better advertising.  I've taken advantage of this myself.


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 12, 2003)

I used to live in Northern Virginia and read the Washington Post.  Boy do I miss it!  The Orlando Sentinel isn't too bad but doesn't compare.  Our local is just a joke.  Five full pages.  One page of news spread out among those five pages.  They even cover half of the front page with ads!


----------



## mishmish1010 (Sep 3, 2003)

motor trend  i lovvve cars especially exotic cars!!


----------



## mac1 (Sep 10, 2003)

*Now*
NGC
New Scientist
Cube
The Economist

*In The Past*
Total!
Alien Encounters
X-Factor
Super Play
Total Guitar
Metal Hammer
Kerrang
Fortean Times


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 10, 2003)

Fortean Times...I'm sure I'll still got a big collection of those somewhere...or did I throw them all out?? Hm...


----------



## mac1 (Sep 10, 2003)

The spinoff TV show with Rev. Lionel Fanthorp was pretty good too, if a little shortlived.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 10, 2003)

I do remember that. And Fortean Times made for an interesting read for a while. But it was never quite sure if it was bringing the fringe to the mainstream, or the mainstream to the fringe. Or something like that.


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 25, 2005)

*I just HAVE to purchase Fortean times when I go to my local newsagent.

 That and Bizzare magazine for the freak in me. *


----------



## garreth Jacks (Oct 25, 2005)

I use to get metal Hammer and Radio race car now all I can afford is one so it had to be Radio race car


----------



## manuel (Oct 25, 2005)

I take (that's the correct word to use with magazine, isn't it) anyhow I take Doctor Who Monthly (although it's become a bit too kiddy since the new series), I read the Times every day and sometimes check out Empire film magazine or Classic Rock.


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 25, 2005)

I used to have an annual subscription to a magazine called Land-Scope, back when I used to be able to afford magazines!  It is issued by CALM (Conservation and Land Management).  

It has the most wonderful and interesting pictures and articles on the native flora and fauna of Western Australia.  

Sometimes the front cover is a print of one of our favourite Western Australian paintes - Phillipa Najinsky (?sp).  She does the most wonderful detailed paintings of our native animals and flowers.


----------

